# pb XBMC et ios lion



## pop621 (25 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Depuis la mise à jour ios Lion, XBMC n'accède plus à mes fichiers sur mon mac. Est ce que vous avez remarqué le problème et trouvé une solution?


----------



## Rem64 (25 Juillet 2011)

j'ai pas regardé mais lion ne réinitialise-t-il pas les partages???


----------



## pop621 (26 Juillet 2011)

Non pas du tout, Mais Apple semble avoir abandonné SAMBA, donc plus de comm avec l'ATV2 :s il existe ce tuto mais c'est assez compliqué je trouve, et en anglais.

http://www.johnlarge.co.uk/2011/07/...xbmc-not-working/comment-page-1/#comment-2712

Si quelqu'un peut faire un tuto en français ou même une vidéo ça serai top!!!


----------



## Rem64 (26 Juillet 2011)

C'est du brut de décoffrage mais ça devrait t'aider (pas testé vu que j'ai pas besoin pour le moment!)

**************

OSX Lion Samba SMB partage rompus  XBMC ne marche plus
Posted on July 19, 2011

Eh bien, ce fut un cauchemar pendant quelques jours avec la mise a jour de OS lion GoldMatster qui a rompu le partage Samba. Pour moi NFS nest pas réellement une option, cest bancale et mon réseau est plein de vieux ordi sous windows sans compter le fait que XBMC pour Apple TV2, iPad2, iPhone et la bonne vieille Xbox. Jai besoin dune solution pour Samba et celle ci est apparue par linstallation de Samba 3 sur lion via Macports et en configurant le fichier smb.conf manuellement pour partager mes fichiers medias. 

Ce texte est en partie mon proper travail et en partie une compilation de différents tumoraux.

Vous aurez besoin dune copie de Lion GM installée sur votre Mac, ainsi quune copie de Xcode 4.1 (disponible à de nombreux endroits, légaux et autres). Vous devrez ensuite installer dabord Macports puis Samba 3 à laide du Terminal. Cependant la plupart se fera par copier coller.
 Enfin, jinstallerais une copie de Textwrangler pour Mac. Cela vous permettra déditer des fichiers dans son éditeur de texte sans utiliser de lignes de commandes, ce qui est plus simple et vous permettra de débloquer et authentifier afin de douvrir et denregistrer les fichiers nimporte ou dans le système.

Tout dabord installez Xcode 4.1 (DP7 ou GM est nécessaire).&#8232; Ensuite, installez MacPorts a partir de SVN en utilisant ces instructions trouvée sur le site de Macports
Vérifiez la source de Macports dans le Terminal une ligne à la fois:
_&#8232;&#8232;sudo mkdir -p /opt/mports&#8232;
sudo cd /opt/mports&#8232;sudo svn checkout http://svn.macports.org/repository/macports/trunk
_
Compilez et installez MacPorts

MacPorts utilise autoconf et makefiles for pour linstallation. Ces commandes compileront et installeront Macports sur le /opt/local. Jai lancé ces lignes avec la commande sudo pour éviter les problèmes dautorisations 
&#8232;_sudo cd /opt/mports/trunk/base&#8232;sudo ./configure --enable-readline&#8232;sudo make&#8232;sudo make install&#8232;sudo make distclean
_
&#8232;&#8232;Ouvrez /opt/local/etc/macports/sources.conf dans unéditeur de texte. La dernière ligne devrait ressembler à ceci:
rsync://rsync.macports.org/release/ports/

Modifiez la pour pointer la copie qui fonctionne et que vous avez vérifé:
file:///opt/mports/trunk/dports

Maintenant MacPorts cherchera des fichiers de port (portfiles) dans la copy qui fonctionne.
Apres avoir installé Macports, you pouvez avoir besoin de lajouter dans vos chemins (PATH). Allez-y et lancer la commande suivante dans le Terminal:&#8232;&#8232;
 export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin&#8232;&#8232;and then&#8232;&#8232;sudo port -d sync

Ceci permettra de sassurer quil est ajouté à votre chemin et vous ne devriez pas avoir à spécifier les chemin entiers à Binaries. La second commande demande à Macports de télécharger la dernière version de portfiles (instructions pour macports à linstallation dun programme)

Des que tout est réglé et configuré avec Macports, ouvrez le terminal et tapez:
_sudo port install samba3_

Cela va automatiquement installer samba 3 et toutes ses dépendances.
Maintenant pour éditer la configuration, cest assez rapide et simple si vous lisez le fichier de configuration situé /opt/local/etc/samba3/smb.conf (sil est nommé smb.conf.sample, retirez le .sample du nom du fichier et ouvrez le avec textwrangler).

Vos partages devraient ressembler à çà ( vous pourrez en avoir autant que vousla souhaitez):
_
[Downloads]&#8232;comment = Downloads&#8232;path = /Users/jodsclass/Downloads&#8232;available = yes&#8232;guest ok = yes&#8232;create mask = 644&#8232;directory mask = 755&#8232;read only = no

[Movies]&#8232;comment = Movies&#8232;path = /Volumes/MyBook/Movies&#8232;available = yes&#8232;guest ok = yes&#8232;create mask = 644&#8232;directory mask = 755&#8232;read only = no

[TV]&#8232;comment = TV&#8232;path = /Volumes/MyBook/TV Shows&#8232;available = yes&#8232;guest ok = yes&#8232;create mask = 644&#8232;directory mask = 755&#8232;read only = no_

Rappelez vous aussi de changer le nom du groupe de travail pour quil corresponde à lensemble des ordinateurs et autres machines. Les miens sont tous sous Workgroup donc mes lignes ressemblent à ceci

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: MIDEARTH&#8232;workgroup = WORKGROUP

Et le nom de mon mac est iMac donc mon server string est:
# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field&#8232;server string = iMac
&#8232;(de cette manière les partages SMB sont accessibles via smb://imac au lieu dutiliser ladresse basée sur lIP).

 Vous pouvez laisser tel quel le reste du fichier de configuration commenté

Tout ce qui reste alors cest de lancer la commande _
&#8232;&#8232;sudo /opt/local/sbin/smbd -D && sudo /opt/local/sbin/nmbd -D_

(Jutilise des chemins entiers de sorte que nous ne lancions pas accidentellement le server smb apple SMB fourni) et Samba démarrera. La seule contrepartie que jai trouvée est que vous avez besoin de relancer Samba à chaque fois que vous rebooterez. ( via la commande: sudo /opt/local/sbin/smbd -D && sudo /opt/local/sbin/nmbd -D).

Vous pouvez utilisez lagent de lancement suivant pour démarrer le serveur Samba à chaque redémarrage.

Téléchargez le mien ICI et mettez le dans /Library/LaunchAgents, Ceci devrait automatiquement démarrer Samba pour vous.

Maintenant, dans XBMC, il suffit dajouter les partages Samba comme suit:
smb://imac (ou quelque soit le nom de mac dans le server string ci dessus)

NOTE: Noubliez pas darrêter le partage SMB dans les preferences de partage de mac OS lion car le server natif de partage SMB va entrer en conflit avec celui installer via Macports.


----------



## pop621 (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci Rem64, je teste ça ce week end


----------



## grdsek (30 Juillet 2011)

bonjour, j'ai essayé (tant bien que mal car je ne suis pas programmeur, et je découvre mac depuis 7 jours) de suivre le tutoriel ci dessus, mais cela ne semble pas fonctionner.
Tout ce passe normalement jusqu'à l'installation de mac ports. Quand je tape la ligne:
_"sudo cd /opt/mports/trunk/base"_, le terminal me demande mon mot de passe, et quand je le tape, il m'affiche le message: _"/usr/bin/cd: line 4: cd: /opt/mports/trunk/base: No such file or directory"_.
puis si je tape les lignes suivante du tuto, j'ai le message _"command not found"_
question 1:
sur mon mac, dans le finder, je n'ai pas de dossier/opt/mports/trunk. Le dossier truck se trouve dans le dossier "users". Est-ce normal?

question 2: les lignes de commandes doivent elles être tapées dans le programme Xcode 4,1 ou pas (j'ai essayé les 2, terminal apple et xcode, et rien ne marche)

question 3: comment effacer tout ce que j'ai fait afin de ressayer "proprement"

merci de votre aide, car je désespère d'y arriver, et suis déçu pour l'instant de mac que je pensais plus simple d'utilisation


----------



## Rem64 (30 Juillet 2011)

Honnêtement je n'ai fait que traduire le tuto depuis l'anglais j'ai pas testé donc à prendre avec des pincettes. Si j'ai le temps je regarderai et je reviendrai vers vous en attendant, je vous conseille la solution serveur média uPnP pour partager temporairement de fichier (celui d'orange pour la livebox est compatible avec l'apple tv)


----------



## grdsek (30 Juillet 2011)

j'ai pas réussi non plus en upnp
pourrais-tu me guider?(j'ai installé le serveur média, j'ai sélectionné le dossier "user" à partager, mais l'apple tv n'affiche pas mes films!, ni mes photos d'ailleurs)


----------



## Rem64 (31 Juillet 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, j'avais utilisé le Serveur Média d'Orange initialement pour la livebox et le décodeur TV. Bon j'ai acheté une apple tv par la suite car les codecs d'orange c'est pas encore ca. Par hasard j'ai vu que xbmc lisait le serveur media orange. Pour se le procurer, c'est gratuit et tu le trouveras là:http://logicielsgratuits.orange.fr/serveurmedia/

Ensuite dans XBMC, tu vas dans vidéos>>source et tu ajoutes le serveur en sélectionnant uPnP Devices (et non SMB comme précédemment). Normalement ton serveur devrait apparaitre et tu pourras alors naviguer dans les sections avec tes films et autres fichiers.

C'est pas net mais c'est du temporaire qui marche pour visionner en urgence un film sur apple tv sans s'arracher les cheveux. 

J'ai testé cette méthode avec Mac OS X Lion! Normalement cela devrait marcher avec n'importe quel serveur uPnP (orange sous traite de le développement auprès de Twonky qui possèdent leurs version logiciel du serveur) Apres beaucoup sont payant mais d'autres doivent être gratuit. uPnp est un standard qui normalement doit fonctionner avec tout logiciels se prétendant répondre à cette norme ainsi qu'xbmc!!!


----------



## grdsek (1 Août 2011)

Ok, ça marche en upnp, donc en vais en rester là en attendant un tuto ou un jailbreak différent.
Merci de ton aide!


----------



## Rem64 (1 Août 2011)

Ya pas de quoi


----------



## pop621 (2 Août 2011)

Salut,

J'ai voulu faire la même chose mais au moment d'installer le serveur il me dit que mon Mac doit être connecté au réseau orange. Il faut avoir obligatoirement une LiveBox?


----------



## Rem64 (2 Août 2011)

Ah c'est possible qu'il cherche une livebox mais c'est pas le seul serveur uPnP gratuit qui existe heureusement:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play


----------



## Brethren (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de réaliser l'installation de Samba3 d'après le tuto en anglais que vous donnez en liens : http://www.johnlarge.co.uk/2011/07/19/osx-lion-samba-smb-shares-broken-xbmc-not-working/comment-page-1/#comment-2712

C'est beaucoup plus simple que vous ne pouvez l'imaginer, Il suffit de faire pas à pas ce qu'il indique et cela fonctionne. Le seul inconvénient finalement c'est qu'après ce tuto vous ne pourrez plus gérer vos dossier partagés SMB avec l'interface de partage proposé avec l'OSX, mais en éditant le fichier smb.conf...

Je vais tenter de vous ré-expliquer simplement la procédure.


*1. Installer Xcode 4 (Indispensable)*

Via l'AppStore trouver et installez Xcode (gratuit), c'est un peu long à télécharger, armez vous de patience&#8230; Une fois le fichier téléchargé, même si l'AppStore vous dit que c'est installé, pour ma part ça ne l'était pas, donc allez dans le dossier Applications et double-cliquez sur le fichier "Install Xcode" (Veillez à ce que iTunes ne soit pas allumer)

*2. Installez et Compilez MacPort (Fastidieux mais aussi indispensable)*

Sortez votre Terminal et faites toutes ces commandes au fur et à mesure, je vais vous passer des détails et autres commentaires de l'artiste&#8230; (Une ligne à la fois)


```
sudo mkdir -p /opt/mports
sudo cd /opt/mports
sudo svn checkout http://svn.macports.org/repository/macports/trunk
```

La ça va prendre un certain temps pour télécharger tout Macport, mais une fois que c'est fait (Tjs une ligne à la fois, attention certaines étapes prennent aussi un certain temps&#8230; Soyez patient)


```
sudo cd /opt/mports/trunk/base
sudo ./configure --enable-readline
sudo make
sudo make install
sudo make distclean
```

Ensuite, avec TextEdit (ou vim si vous êtes chaud) ouvrez le fichier _/opt/local/etc/macports/sources.conf_ et changer la dernière ligne :


```
rsync://rsync.macports.org/release/ports/
```

par ceci :


```
file:///opt/mports/trunk/dports
```

Pour ma part, j'ai mis la ligne d'origine en commentaire en mettant un # devant et copié la nouvelle juste en dessous ça marche aussi, ce qui donne :


```
#rsync://rsync.macports.org/release/tarballs/ports.tar [default]
file:///opt/mports/trunk/dports
```

Notez que ma dernière ligne n'est pas exactement comme il l'indique dans le tuto, mais c'est pareil. Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est qu'il faut modifier la dernière ligne du fichier.

Ensuite, il faut indiquer le dossier ou se trouve MacPort dans votre PATH en tapant cette ligne :


```
export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
```

Ensuite tapez :


```
sudo port -d sync
```

C'est censé vous permettre de lancer port sans entrer le chemin complet d'ou se trouve le logiciel. Pour que cela soit actif, il faut lancer un nouveau Terminal pour taper la prochaine commande.

*3. Installez & Configurez Samba3*


```
sudo port install samba3
```

Pour ma part ca n'a pas fonctionné, alors j'ai indiqué le chemin complet de MacPort, comme ceci :


```
sudo /opt/local/bin/port install samba3
```

L'installation se lance, vous avez le temps d'aller vous servir à boire et même à manger&#8230;

Si vous êtes arrivez jusque ici, dites vous que le plus dur est fait. Il va falloir ensuite indiquer dans le fichier de conf de samba, quel sont vos fichiers à partager. Dans un premier temps copier le fichier sample :


```
sudo cp /opt/local/etc/samba3/smb.conf.sample /opt/local/etc/samba3/smb.conf
```

Ouvrez le fichier _/opt/local/etc/samba3/smb.conf_ dans un éditeur de texte et ensuite vous devez connaitre le chemin complet du dossier à partager. Tout en bas du fichier smb.conf copier/coller ces quelques lignes :


```
[Movies]
comment = Movies
path = /Volumes/MyBook/Movies
available = yes
guest ok = yes
create mask = 644
directory mask = 755
read only = no
```

Copier autant de fois que nécessaire si vous avez plusieurs dossier à partager en changeant le chemin du dossier à partager (path), ajouter un petit commentaire (comment) ou un titre à votre partage (Le truc entre Crochet).

Ensuite pour lancer samba, assurez vous d'abords que celui proposer d'origine ave l'OSX n'est pas lancé dans partage, ensuite tapez ceci dans un Terminal :


```
sudo /opt/local/sbin/smbd -D && sudo /opt/local/sbin/nmbd -D
```

Si vous faites des modifications dans votre fichier smb.conf il faudra retaper la ligne pour quelles soient prise en compte.

Le truc c'est qu'il faut retaper la commande si vous redémarrez votre Mac pour relancer le serveur, mais le gars propose une astuce. 

Téléchargez ce fichier :

http://www.johnlarge.co.uk/com.imac.samba3.plist

Et copier le dans le dossier /Library/LaunchAgents pour que votre serveur se lance automatiquement à chaque démarrage. 

Voilà, c'est tout (et c'est déjà pas mal). Pour ma part, depuis mon XBMC sur ma petite ATV2 reconnais mon partage SMB:// J'ai indiqué l'IP de mon Mac et il à trouvé mes dossier sans PB.

Si vous avez des soucis pour faire fonctionner tous ça, vous pouvez toujours essayer d'exposer votre PB, je tenterai de le résoudre... Pour l'édition des fichiers, j'ai utilisé vim l'éditeur de texte pour terminal, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça peux donner avec TextEdit.

Bon courage !


----------



## pop621 (8 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup Brethren,
Je teste ça dès que je peux, mais en effet ça parait bien plus clair


----------



## CHMX (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum qui m'a bien aidé plusieurs fois, une fois de plus je trouve un tutoriel qui m'aide beaucoup, mais cette fois je suis confronté à un petit problème, une fois macports telechargé, je rentre la ligne de commande "sudo cd /opt/mports/trunk/base", il me demande alors un mot de passe, je rentre alors le mien, et la s'affiche "/usr/bin/cd: line 4: cd: /opt/mports/trunk/base: No such file or directory", si quelqu'un pouvais me venir en aide ça serait cool  Merci


----------



## pop621 (12 Août 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont peur de se lancer la dedans ou qui recherchent qqch de très simple:
Télécharger le logiciel PS3 Media Server (à la base créé pour la PS3)
Biensur si vous n'avez pas de PS3 il va dire qu'il ne la trouve pas, mais le server fonctionne quand même.
Dans l'onglet "partage", partager vos dossiers films...
Sur votre Apple TV, dans XBMC ajouter une source en UpNp (il va mettre quelques secondes avant de reconnaitre votre mac) et vous allez voir apparaitre le lien vers le server PS3 avec vos fichiers partagés... Simple comme bonjour! 

Bien entendu, ce logiciel doit toujours resté ouvert pour accéder à votre Mac.


----------



## Rem64 (12 Août 2011)

Oui cela correspond à la solution détaillée plus haut


----------



## endavent (16 Août 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> Oui cela correspond à la solution détaillée plus haut



Dans cette même logique, est-ce que des logiciels comme Eye Connect fonctionnent également ?


----------



## Rem64 (17 Août 2011)

Je ne parle pas en tant que testeur mais en théorie, eyeconnect étant un serveur uPnP standard, cela devrait marcher! A essayer!


----------



## dan38 (28 Août 2011)

En fait, il ne faut pas écrre : sudo cd /opt/mports
mais simplement cd /opt/mports, idem pour les autres cd

sinon vous ne vous déplacez pas dans les répertoires et donc la suite des autres commandes se fait aux mauvais endroits d'où les messages d'erreur.

Rq : si apres ces messages, vous trouvez des répertoires trunk (depuis le finder) ailleurs que sous /opt/mports, vous pouvez les supprimer.


----------



## dieu le père (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjours je sais qu'il existe déjà quelques topics à ce sujet mais aucune des solution n'a fonctionner chez moi

Donc depuis le màj de mon Mac a lion, xbmc ne fonctionne plus sur mon Apple Tv 2*
Je sais que apple a laisser de coter le protocole samba j'ai donc suivis les tuto trouver sur le net pour linstaler mais je n'y parvient pas, le téléchargement de macports fonctionne mais c'est des que je tape les autre commande après.
Le terminal me dis que l'action demander est introuvable.
J'ai essayer de rentrer les lignes avec et sans le préfixe "sudo".
Rien a y faire sa ne marche pas.*
Donc est ce que quelqu'un a une solution à me proposer ?*
Installer lios 5 sur l'Apple Tv y changerais quelque chose ? (en espérant que Apple soit devenu plus coulant sur les format vidéo)
Un serveur upnp ? Mais le quel ?*

Merci de votre aide


----------



## lolo57 (18 Novembre 2011)

CHMX a dit:


> Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum qui m'a bien aidé plusieurs fois, une fois de plus je trouve un tutoriel qui m'aide beaucoup, mais cette fois je suis confronté à un petit problème, une fois macports telechargé, je rentre la ligne de commande "sudo cd /opt/mports/trunk/base", il me demande alors un mot de passe, je rentre alors le mien, et la s'affiche "/usr/bin/cd: line 4: cd: /opt/mports/trunk/base: No such file or directory", si quelqu'un pouvais me venir en aide ça serait cool  Merci




OUI, j'ai eu le même problème, donc :
sudo mv /Users/trunk /opt/mports/trunk

ça remets le dossier trunk au bon endroit...

Bon courage


----------



## pr0de (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis également sous Lion et j'ai le même problème que vous tous.

Je voulais savoir si avec Snow Leopard on avait le même problème?

N'aimant pas du tout Lion de toute façon et comme j'ai encore une galette de SL, si jamais ça fonctionne sous SL, je passerais dessus, ça sera bien moins compliqué que toutes ses manips..

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ubusky (10 Février 2012)

pr0de a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis également sous Lion et j'ai le même problème que vous tous.
> 
> ...



xbmc fonctionne sans problèmes avec snow leopard.


----------



## Drn (11 Février 2012)

Salut,

Question hors sujet, mais je doute que ça vaille la peine d'ouvrir un nouveau post...
Le contenu téléchargeable de l'Apple TV est le même que celui de l'iTunes Store sur iMac ?


----------



## leclown09 (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour
Je suis nouveau sur ce fabuleux forum que je trouve magnifique.
Je vous expose mon problème:
Lors de la mise en place de SAMBA 3 pour ios x lion , tout c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment de rentrer le fichier /opt/local/etc/samba3/smb.conf dans un éditeur de texte 
Lorsque je copie donc  /opt/local/etc/samba3/smb.conf  dans TextEdit , je surligne ce texte , clic droit ouvrir.
Le fichier smb.conf s'ouvre et comme indiqué je vais tout en bas pour coller les quelques lignes :

[Movies]
comment = Movies
path = /Volumes/MyBook/Movies
available = yes
guest ok = yes
create mask = 644
directory mask = 755
read only = no

comme expliqué plus haut , mais lorsque je copie ces lignes , voici le message qui apparait:

Vous ne possédez pas lautorisation décriture dans le dossier qui contient le fichier «*smb.conf*».

Pourriez vous m'aider SVP , cele fait mainteneant un très très très long moment que je galère pour avoir de nouveau mon partage de fichier avec mon apple tv

Merci de votre aide


----------



## leclown09 (12 Février 2012)

Bon 
personne pour m'aider !
Je cherche encore de mon coté mais en vain!


----------



## look74 (28 Mars 2012)

leclown09 a dit:


> Bon
> personne pour m'aider !
> Je cherche encore de mon coté mais en vain!



Un souci de droit ça c'est sur! mais ou...


----------



## look74 (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Alors pour moi ça se passe bien jusqu'à la ligne=>



```
sudo ./configure --enable-readline
```
Il me met alors cette erreur


```
navy:base admin$ sudo ./configure --enable-readline
checking build system type... i386-apple-darwin11.3.0
checking host system type... i386-apple-darwin11.3.0
checking target system type... i386-apple-darwin11.3.0
checking MacPorts version... 2.0.99
checking for sw_vers... /usr/bin/sw_vers
checking for defaults... /usr/bin/defaults
checking for xcode-select... /usr/bin/xcode-select
checking Mac OS X version... 10.7.3
checking Xcode location... /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer
checking Xcode version... 4.3.2
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: in `/opt/mports/trunk/base':
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details
navy:base admin$
```

Une petite idée? certainement un PATH mais je vois pas ou.
Merci d'avance.
Et des que j'ai réussi je met mon tuto complet.


----------



## look74 (1 Avril 2012)

Vu la temps de réponse ici et mon temps précieux, j'ai laissé tombé l'installation.
Par contre je vous fait part de ma solution.

J'ai des machines sous Seven Linux et OSX Lion et iPad.
J'ai un Rais 5 en Firewire 800 sur une config  OSX Server Lion 10.7.3.
J'ai re-formaté mon Raid 5 en "mac OS étendu"
J'y ai recopié mes fichiers.
et maintenant le partage fonctionne très bien sur toutes les machine, même en Wifi.
ByeBye l'installation de Samba et la gestion de partage de fichier du serveur reste opérationel.

Bien à vous


----------



## ubusky (27 Août 2012)

pop621 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont peur de se lancer la dedans ou qui recherchent qqch de très simple:
> Télécharger le logiciel PS3 Media Server (à la base créé pour la PS3)
> Biensur si vous n'avez pas de PS3 il va dire qu'il ne la trouve pas, mais le server fonctionne quand même.
> Dans l'onglet "partage", partager vos dossiers films...
> ...



+1 pour cette méthode...

J'ai installé le lion des montagnes hier soir... et donc perdu le protocole samba... 
méthode ps3 server facile et rapide...


----------

